# My Wife Doesn't Think This is Good for Our Family



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I forced my wife to let me try Uber. She wasn't keen on the idea to begin with. She was afraid of me spending too much time with drunk college girls (I'm a 43 year old fat, bald guy who doesn't have any taste in music). Said I had a good enough job that pays well and driving in the middle of the night isn't worth the risk. I know that after a night of driving and making $97, she would see the $9 err... $6 dollars in tips (spend $3 on munchies) and make me quit my engineering job. She's usually cool about coming around, but how long for me not to go online before I'm deactivated? Anyone ever have their spouse/ [older] kid ride along for the night?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

You have to have 4 open seat belts, and having someone creeping is a great way to get a million cancels, and be reported. If she's that worried about you working the college scene I think there's some other issues going on....


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

A passenger expects to the number of seats available for the type of vehicle requested. If you bring a guest you eliminate a seat belt. By law eveyone must have the option to wear one. You are violating Ubers TOS as well. Don't put passengers in jeopardy. If this gig is putting a strain on your marriage remember happy wife happy life!


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Do not bring your spouse or anyone else along with you while driving for Uber. The pax will complain, feel intimidated, report you and you will be deactivated. 

You will receive a notice from Uber every few weeks telling you to get back on the road. When your ready to drive again, just email then and they will re-activate you.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

If your doing it for the family, then work the early morning shift before work and get everybody used to the idea of you being a driver. Then expand your schedule, if you want to spend time with drunk college girls.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

That's what I needed to know. Who reads the Uber T&Cs? Just like downloading any app... Just click Agree.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

JimS said:


> I forced my wife to let me try Uber. She wasn't keen on the idea to begin with. She was afraid of me spending too much time with drunk college girls (I'm a 43 year old fat, bald guy who doesn't have any taste in music). Said I had a good enough job that pays well and driving in the middle of the night isn't worth the risk. I know that after a night of driving and making $97, she would see the $9 err... $6 dollars in tips (spend $3 on munchies) and make me quit my engineering job. She's usually cool about coming around, but how long for me not to go online before I'm deactivated? Anyone ever have their spouse/ [older] kid ride along for the night?


The wife is apparently smarter than you. Every consider that possibility that one of these drunk college girls could get pissed off at you because you didn't kiss her demanding,entitled, privileged millinium ass and make a false accusation against you. If that hasn't occurred to you how about a late night confirmation with some violent drunk or a mid night ride with some psychopath. Do you mange some TV viewing time about current events across the country. You have an engineering job. Are the risks worth the reward of making minimum wage? btw If you still think Uber is a good idea be sure to show this post to the wife she seems to be the one with the common sense.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The $6 in tips didn't impress her.

Anyway, I do it (did it) for kicks and pocket change. I also do it to provide a service to those who don't always make the best decisions. I'm well aware of the risks/opportunities. Sames ones every taxi driver experiences.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Based on what? And, do you know how to quote in forums? Just sayin'. Do you drive, or are you a persistent troll?


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

JimS said:


> Based on what? And, do you know how to quote in forums? Just sayin'. Do you drive, or are you a persistent troll?


He is a low life with nothing better to do then sit on a ride sharing forum and do nothing other than *****.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

If you have a good job and a nice home DO NOT drive for uber. If you get into an accident and your insurance company finds that you drive for uber they will drop you as fast as humanly possible. You personal insurance does not cover livery work which is what uber is, you need commercial insurance for that. Uber's policy is the biggest piece of bs ever issued. If you think $97 and $6 in tips is worth possibly losing everything you have then uber on. Uber will not have your back.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> A passenger expects to the number of seats available for the type of vehicle requested. If you bring a guest you eliminate a seat belt. By law eveyone must have the option to wear one. You are violating Ubers TOS as well. Don't put passengers in jeopardy. If this gig is putting a strain on your marriage remember happy wife happy life!


remember kissing ass = how unhappy is your life!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> If you have a good job and a nice home DO NOT drive for uber. If you get into an accident and your insurance company finds that you drive for uber they will drop you as fast as humanly possible. You personal insurance does not cover livery work which is what uber is, you need commercial insurance for that. Uber's policy is the biggest piece of bs ever issued. If you think $97 and $6 in tips is worth possibly losing everything you have then uber on. Uber will not have your back.


I'm sorry. It was $9 in tips. Shouldn't have bought those two hot dogs.

In any case, insurance is a mitigation against risk. I figure that in the last 25+ years of driving, I've only had one at fault accident. $97/day is chump change. I can't even buy a commercial policy for that. And if I could, I would go all the way with a CDL - except Uber doesn't offer any licensed opportunities in Savannah. At any rate, how would you expect my situation to be worse than someone putting ALL their faith into this broken system? I think dabbling is a fair way to keep up, I maintain my full time job with benefits, I keep $2k in a savings account for a deductible and pray I never need it. And I drive a car I can afford to lose.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Wife rode in my car for the first time since I drove for Uber. She was impressed with the cleanliness, the pleasant aroma, and the $6 in tips I had left over in the cupholder. She's warming up to the idea. Talked to Geico. They offer a hybrid insurance program in Georgia that will only cost me around $10 more per month than my comprehensive coverage that I have with State Farm. But State Farm has already notified folks that they won't drop coverage for Uber/Lyft drivers. They won't cover where James River will, but they won't drop folks that drive less than 50% for rideshare. I'm back in business!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You should listen to your wife. Driving for Uber isn't good for anybody except for Uber.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I haven't for 15 years. Why start now?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You should listen to your wife. Driving for Uber isn't good for anybody except for Uber.


Isn't it strange that this guy claims to have a good paying engineering job and he is SO obsessed with driving a minimum wage job? He's all over this site posting his sugarcoating in multiple threads. Looking more and more liked he's a paid sugarcoat fairy for Uber.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Just 'cause you're a ****** who couldn't make it work for you, don't pee in my cheerios.

I actually am capable of having a well paying job with full benefits, a social life, and enjoy driving. I'm a commercial-rated pilot and a certificated flight instructor. I'm also in a market that still has a $1.75 pickup and $1.50/mi. with regular 3x surges on Friday and Saturday nights.

I know it's not going to be awesome for long. When the market is saturated, and Lyft decides to move here, I'll take all my earnings (which all go into a checking account, untouched), pay cash for another car and switch trade dress. I figure I have almost three years of this before it kills me, kills my marriage, kills my job, kills my enthusiasm and motivation.

Meanwhile, I hope to get grumpy cabbies off the road.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

[QUOTE="JimS, post:I figure I have almost three years of this before it kills me, kills my marriage, kills my job, kills my enthusiasm and motivation.

None of my business and I really could care less.

Why someone would do something that they admit is slowly killing themselves, their marriage, their job, their enthusiasm and their motivation is beyond me. Sounds like some professional help is in order. Maybe a 12 step group.

I feel sorry for your wife.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey now. Don't be "that guy". I like you and the way your write. You're obviously well educated. I will never put a hobby or a tryst ahead of my family. I am here in this forum to really know exactly what to expect and when to get out. It's a fascinating cultural experiment to be honest with you. I'm here to learn. My wife is willing to let me learn. I think she's awesome for that.

I work 4 10-hour days. I get a three day weekend. To take a Friday night (while my family is home, safely in bed) and help young ruffians home safely is worth something. I still get all of Saturday to recover and do house work, Sunday to rest.

Half of my comments here were tongue and cheek. Sorry if you didn't get that.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

JimS said:


> I forced my wife to let me try Uber. She wasn't keen on the idea to begin with. She was afraid of me spending too much time with drunk college girls (I'm a 43 year old fat, bald guy who doesn't have any taste in music). Said I had a good enough job that pays well and driving in the middle of the night isn't worth the risk. I know that after a night of driving and making $97, she would see the $9 err... $6 dollars in tips (spend $3 on munchies) and make me quit my engineering job. She's usually cool about coming around, but how long for me not to go online before I'm deactivated? Anyone ever have their spouse/ [older] kid ride along for the night?


Your greater worry should be if your insurance company will cancel you if they find out. I know everyone claims "it's all good," but we've had two of our cabs hit by Uber "partners." Both had their policies canceled. We are now left with several thousands in repair bills thanks to the Uber "Rube Goldberg" insurance mess.

But if you're covered....have a go at it. Most quit before the 4th month. But you just might beat the odds.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

JimS said:


> I forced my wife to let me try Uber. She wasn't keen on the idea to begin with. She was afraid of me spending too much time with drunk college girls (I'm a 43 year old fat, bald guy who doesn't have any taste in music). Said I had a good enough job that pays well and driving in the middle of the night isn't worth the risk. I know that after a night of driving and making $97, she would see the $9 err... $6 dollars in tips (spend $3 on munchies) and make me quit my engineering job. She's usually cool about coming around, but how long for me not to go online before I'm deactivated? Anyone ever have their spouse/ [older] kid ride along for the night?


You are not allowed to bring anyone along for the ride, you are conducting a business, when someone orders the car, they expect to have 4 seats available, what kind of job do you think this is.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

What if I'm in an SUV running UberX? I thought I was my own boss.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

JimS said:


> What if I'm in an SUV running UberX? I thought I was my own boss.


You can not be running any Taxi/FHV service and be tagging along family members or friends. When you are dispatched the customer expects all the seats to be available, be it SUV or sedan. Another wanna be Taxi driver.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

No. Training. Ride-a-long. If I'm in a 7-seat SUV, and run UberX, the only expectation is 4 seats, not 6.

How do you explain UberPOOL? Obviously not a concern to Corporate. Who's to know if the other pax is my wife or another paying passenger?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

JimS said:


> No. Training. Ride-a-long. If I'm in a 7-seat SUV, and run UberX, the only expectation is 4 seats, not 6.
> 
> How do you explain UberPOOL? Obviously not a concern to Corporate. Who's to know if the other pax is my wife or another paying passenger?


Not here to argue with you, maybe this gig is not for you.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You should listen to your wife. Driving for Uber isn't good for anybody except for Uber.


Then, why are you still driving for Uber? I don't care whatever reasons that you give for still driving for Uber.

Why do you bash Uber relentlessly on this forum, while you have your Uber app running and waiting for requests? Are you that greedy and don't have dignity?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> why are you still driving for Uber? I don't care whatever reasons that you give for still driving for Uber.


This is a priceless post. Ask a question and then say you don't want to hear the answer. Typical newbie response. kind of like driving and losing money, but too crazy to admit it.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> This is a priceless post. Ask a question and then say you don't want to hear the answer. Typical newbie response. kind of like driving and losing money, but too crazy to admit it.


Because you already gave all the BS reasons in other thread about why you're still driving for Uber.

Ok, so you know the ins and outs of driving for Uber, but everyone else is so dumb to drive for Uber with loss. Yeah, that's really ignorant. Ok, let's hear again about your BS reasons why you're still shamelessly driving for Uber while telling people how Uber screws and lies to them.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You've got it all figured out..... Uber On


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You've got it all figured out..... Uber On


That's all you've got?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

tb1984 said:


> That's all you've got?


For you....yes. That's all I got. Attention seeking newbies bore me.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> For you....yes. That's all I got. *Attention seeking newbies bore me*.


Oh, please!! Anything better than this old "Attention ***** newbies"? That's too old, I'm not new to posting in forums. Even if I'm an attention seeking newbie, but I still have the dignity of a human being of not bad-mouthing people that help me earn extra money for myself, my family.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Your wife should try a new husband for few month, because her current one has gone off the rails.

[email protected] this thread.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JimS said:


> I forced my wife to let me try Uber. She wasn't keen on the idea to begin with. She was afraid of me spending too much time with drunk college girls (I'm a 43 year old fat, bald guy who doesn't have any taste in music). Said I had a good enough job that pays well and driving in the middle of the night isn't worth the risk. I know that after a night of driving and making $97, she would see the $9 err... $6 dollars in tips (spend $3 on munchies) and make me quit my engineering job. She's usually cool about coming around, but how long for me not to go online before I'm deactivated? Anyone ever have their spouse/ [older] kid ride along for the night?


Your name isn't Jared fogle, is it???


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

probably not , but in my case it's the best solution not to deal with a hysterical,by polar psychopathic individual...sorry hun gotta go to work...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I did a trip that ended in Hillcrest (not my favorite area of San Diego). Before I escaped I did 3 trips. The last one was a drunk woman in her late 20's. Not attractive in any way. 
She would not give me the final destination, and wanted to do the turn by turn navigator thing. Fine.... She was a terrible navigator, took me all over town before I finally extracted an address from her. She wanted me to "cut her a break" for getting lost. I told her as long as she was doing the "turn by turn" thing I was never lost, the navigator was. 

I finally dump her at a very old apartment building. I ask the usual question "do you have your phone, keys and personal stuff?" She says yes, gets out, and I think "now I can get out of here".

I always check the back seat once they get out and there is her wallet. She has already gone into the building. I pull her license out enough to see her apt #. Find a place to park and go in and knock on her door. I hold the wallet up in view of the peep hole. She opens the door and drunkenly accepts the wallet. 

I made sure I took a trip right away. I wanted no time to lapse from the drop off to my next trip. I wanted no accusations to Uber of me following her into the apt bldg. 

Uber puts you in too many bad spots. If you do not need to drive for Uber, don't drive for Uber.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

About a ride along.... Read Happy Typist's blog. 
They will de-activate you for a ride along.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

They will deactivate you for no reason what-so-ever.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Lot's of input here already... let me just say that you should always side with your wife. Uber will email you when they are close to deactivating you for inactivity. Don't bring your child. Not worth the risk or the hits your rating will take. As for the fat, bald, crappy music thing.... Start listening to better music. The rest of it is all just life happening. Don't let Uber (or the asshats on this forum) steal your joy. Drive until it's no longer fun.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Your name isn't Jared fogle, is it???


WTF?



UberRey said:


> Lot's of input here already... let me just say that you should always side with your wife. Uber will email you when they are close to deactivating you for inactivity. Don't bring your child. Not worth the risk or the hits your rating will take. As for the fat, bald, crappy music thing.... Start listening to better music. The rest of it is all just life happening. Don't let Uber (or the asshats on this forum) steal your joy. Drive until it's no longer fun.


I agree. Most of what I wrote was tongue and cheek. I thought people here had a sense of humor when I was chastised for seemingly NOT having one. Sigh. Can't win for losing. My wife is fine with me driving - carefully. My son is almost 16, not a diaper baby. He's interested, but I get the no ride-a-longs. Perhaps just a simple point to the T&C's would suffice. I may be old and fat, but I'm hip. I'm still a 5* so don't give a rat's ass about the asshats here. My music is fine (soft jazz at night has garnered much appreciation).

I'm going to try and squeeze what I can out of the $1.75+$1.50/$.20 while I can. Put all the money into savings, see what bills I can pay off.

I'm good with my Insurance (State Farm won't drop, Geico will fully cover). I can afford to lose my car, my wife is actually happier that my car looks and smells nice.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JimS said:


> WTF?
> 
> I agree. Most of what I wrote was tongue and cheek. I thought people here had a sense of humor when I was chastised for seemingly NOT having one. Sigh. Can't win for losing. My wife is fine with me driving - carefully. My son is almost 16, not a diaper baby. He's interested, but I get the no ride-a-longs. Perhaps just a simple point to the T&C's would suffice. I may be old and fat, but I'm hip. I'm still a 5* so don't give a rat's ass about the asshats here. My music is fine (soft jazz at night has garnered much appreciation).
> 
> ...


I thought most people here have a sense of humor


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> I thought most people here have a sense of humor


Yeah... Asking if I'm a convicted paedophile is real funny, ass.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

JimS said:


> $1.75+$1.50/$.20


Not horrible rates. Milk it good, and hope Uber doesn't cut your pay anytime in the near future.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JimS said:


> Yeah... Asking if I'm a convicted paedophile is real funny, ass.


I wasn't the one that put out there that your 43 and your wife has concerns that you'll be hitting on college girls. Must be something your wife knows about you the rest of us doesn't.

So it's ok for you to joke but not anyone else? Typical double standard and I'm the ass?
Look up the word, hypocrite

Goose and gander. If you can only dish it out but can't take it then you shouldn't drive because you're not man enough.

There's your answer. It's already evident you don't have what it takes.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> I wasn't the one that put out there that your 43 and your wife has concerns that you'll be hitting on college girls. Must be something your wife knows about you the rest of us doesn't.
> 
> So it's ok for you to joke but not anyone else? Typical double standard and I'm the ass?
> 
> ...


I didn't say anything about hitting on college girls. My wife's concerns were them hitting on me.


> she was afraid of me spending too much time with drunk college girls


Last I checked, 18 year old college girls aren't who Jared Fogle was paying to bed down with. You're still an ass.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

JimS said:


> I didn't say anything about hitting on college girls. My wife's concerns were them hitting on me.
> 
> Last I checked, 18 year old college girls aren't who Jared Fogle was paying to bed down with. You're still an ass.


You're still a hypocrite.

You are from the south, maybe she's concerned the family tree won't go straight up and will branch off.

Now that's humor.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> You're still a hypocrite.
> 
> You are from the south, maybe she's concerned the family tree won't go straight up and will branch off.
> 
> Now that's humor.


Where is anything about what I said being a hypocrite? I'm not calling people names and comparing others in this forum to criminals and chalking it up as funny. Why does living in the South make me from here? You're not funny, you're an ass.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I thought most people here have a sense of humor


There is no place on this board for humor. This is a serious site with serious discussions about, what to wear while Ubering, ratings that dropped last night, mathematical formulas that prove you make over 30$ per hour, why gas and depreciation isn't an expense, how best to clean up puke and of course, why all of us should be grateful that Uber let's us "be are own boss."


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Omg how funny is this shit. Hi Jim I say put ur whole family in the car and go online so they can see what u go threw while ur out Ubering. Every time u get a ping text the pax and tell them u only have room for one rider cuz ur taking The family on a Uber tour. Good luck


----------



## mikeuberman123 (Jul 10, 2015)

Well did you get a bj ?


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

"Drive until it's no longer fun."

I like this...my current philosophy about ubering.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

JimS said:


> Just 'cause you're a ****** who couldn't make it work for you, don't pee in my cheerios.
> 
> I actually am capable of having a well paying job with full benefits, a social life, and enjoy driving. I'm a commercial-rated pilot and a certificated flight instructor. I'm also in a market that still has a $1.75 pickup and $1.50/mi. with regular 3x surges on Friday and Saturday nights.
> 
> ...


The world biggest problem "cabbies " LOL!!'


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Martin818 said:


> Omg how funny is this shit. Hi Jim I say put ur whole family in the car and go online so they can see what u go threw while ur out Ubering. Every time u get a ping text the pax and tell them u only have room for one rider cuz ur taking The family on a Uber tour. Good luck


Don't forget the dog & parrot


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

turbovator said:


> Isn't it strange that this guy claims to have a good paying engineering job and he is SO obsessed with driving a minimum wage job? He's all over this site posting his sugarcoating in multiple threads. Looking more and more liked he's a paid sugarcoat fairy for Uber.


I can't speak for him, but I have a good paying engineering job and like driving for Uber on weekend nights. And "minimum wage job" really depends on your area.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

JimS said:


> I forced my wife to let me try Uber. She wasn't keen on the idea to begin with. She was afraid of me spending too much time with drunk college girls (I'm a 43 year old fat, bald guy who doesn't have any taste in music). Said I had a good enough job that pays well and driving in the middle of the night isn't worth the risk. I know that after a night of driving and making $97, she would see the $9 err... $6 dollars in tips (spend $3 on munchies) and make me quit my engineering job. She's usually cool about coming around, but how long for me not to go online before I'm deactivated? Anyone ever have their spouse/ [older] kid ride along for the night?


The issue isn't you driving, the issue is deeper than that. I would suggest you quit, since you have a good income and go to counseling with her. You may be in denial, but from the outside looking in, SOMETHING is wrong.
As for her riding, that is against Uber Policy and I would not get into a car with 2 people I don't know when I am expecting one. And they DO enforce that policy, and a pax WILL inevitably email in on you.
Best of luck with your domestic situation, and don't just ignore it, you won't like the outcome....

RC


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

JimS said:


> I haven't for 15 years. Why start now?


You have just solved your own problem. If you are serious.

RC


----------



## Uber 5.0 (Aug 27, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> If you have a good job and a nice home DO NOT drive for uber. If you get into an accident and your insurance company finds that you drive for uber they will drop you as fast as humanly possible. You personal insurance does not cover livery work which is what uber is, you need commercial insurance for that. Uber's policy is the biggest piece of bs ever issued. If you think $97 and $6 in tips is worth possibly losing everything you have then uber on. Uber will not have your back.


There are 2 companies that completely cover rideshare drivers. Took me a day of surfing the net to find them but they arecout there. The one i went with is called Erie Insurance. They cover Uber and Lyft. But u are correct most regular insurance will drop u like a bad habbit.


----------

